# Goat Horn colors



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

I have a 3 month old ND with a pink horn and a black horn. Is this unusual? Will the pink one turn a different color eventually?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a goat with one pink and one black horn too! They will most likely stay that way. If the goat has pink skin with white hair at the horn base the horn will be pink. All other colors of hair grow from black skin so the horns growing from them are black or gray. It's cool to have one of each color on the same goat!


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

That is awesome news! He is such a cute goat. Mostly white.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can one of y'all post a photo of this? I've never seen it before, sounds pretty neat


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

*Photos of my goat with pink and black horns*

Here are a couple photos of my goat with a pink and a black horn


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's my little guy from last year. His current owners sent me a photo from when he was about 9-10 months old and the horns are still pink and black (although it's hard to tell from the angle in the photo).


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that is awesome. Thanks for the photos


----------



## Sweetwaterbees (Mar 26, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That is cool! Thanks for the pictures.


----------

